# AP Royal Oak - I Just Don't Get It...



## ach5

This is not meant to be an inflammatory thread at all - more of an education for me if you will.

I keep seeing this watch crop up on various watch fora, and I was stunned when I first saw the price of it. I dont mean this to be a passive/aggressive put down (honestly, I dont!), but when I first saw it I assumed it'd be a sub-$1k watch at the very very very most.

I just dont get the looks of this piece at all. I am however very open minded and happy to be "educated" :think:

So, what is it about this piece that allows it to command such a price, and what is it specifically that AP-RO lovers love about this watch?


----------



## Watchbreath

:think: It was sub $1K when it first came out, about 40+ years ago. That can 
be said about a bunch of watches as well. I remember Rolex starting
out at 89.95 USD, but since them, the 'money' we have to use has gone futher down the sewer and we have no recourse. In 1961, Patek
started at 550 USD. what we you earning at the time? The Swiss Franc
was about 5 to the Dollar then.


----------



## stevebrown

IMO it is the sporty design that is timeless in the sense like most people would consider a rolex sub timeless. It is not meant to be timeless in the sense of a PP or AlS etc which are nice in a different way. This was the precursor to the what I call "engineered look" with the screws in the bezel etc. and a larger overall diameter than most other watches(a lot of that was movement related but wound up working for them seems like). They also have craftsmanship that is seen in other high-end watches as well, while retaining the "sporty look". 

AP is one of the (arguably and debated on here) "big 3" high-end watch makers and also pioneered, with this model, the high-end sport model. I am sure some of the other regulars on here will know some dates and stats on some of the other makers comparable watches :think:, but nobody in that class of maker IMO has done it as good or as big as APb-).

Just my .02


----------



## bret440

ach5 said:


> This is not meant to be an inflammatory thread at all - more of an education for me if you will.
> 
> I keep seeing this watch crop up on various watch fora, and I was stunned when I first saw the price of it. I dont mean this to be a passive/aggressive put down (honestly, I dont!), but when I first saw it I assumed it'd be a sub-$1k watch at the very very very most.
> 
> I just dont get the looks of this piece at all. I am however very open minded and happy to be "educated" :think:
> 
> So, what is it about this piece that allows it to command such a price, and what is it specifically that AP-RO lovers love about this watch?


I can understand feeling that way about a watch in general. I'm not that familiar with the AP Royal Oak but I've felt that way about other watches. I remember seeing an ad in a magazine for another watch brand that I won't name. I was thinking that the watch looked basic but kind of neat. I was thinking that they would go for maybe $1500. Then I checked their website and saw the price was actually in the $5000 range. I was like "what the hell..."


----------



## jobryan

I didn't like it either but for some reason its been on my mind the last couple of days and its grown on me. I still dont like alot of them or any on leather bands but the base automatic on a bracelet i sort-of like now...


----------



## rationaltime

Hello,

Watches are a matter of personal taste. It is just like women. If one doesn't appeal
to you, explanation is unlikely to enable you to "get it". Perhaps your tastes will
evolve over time. Right now it seems you are not in the target market for this brand.
That's all right. There are a lot of other watches for you to consider, and other
prospective customers for the brand.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## premoon

What must be said here as well guys, is, this price policy is done on purpose by AP, they do not want to be like "Swatch", they do not want to see everyone wearing AP on their wrist.......of course a Royal Oak does not cost them USD20000 to build......but it is just their policy to keep prices high (for very high quality watches though) in order to avoid soon 6Billions people wearing AP's.........Why are Lambo's so expensive? do you think it cost really USD200000 to build a Murcielago ?! ..... 

Cheers, Phil.


----------



## SunDevilForLife

This thread is funny for me because I never "got" the whole AP love...until recently. My so-so feeling about the RO and ROC came only because I never really examined one close-up, nor did I ever have one on my wrist. I thought they were attractive, but kind of dated. However, the moment I first put one on my wrist I was sold. You simply can't appreciate the detail of manufacturing or finish the RO/ROC posess until you're up close and personal with it. To me, other watches can "pop" in a photo and you can automatically appreciate what it is even thou it's not in front of you. For me, the AP RO and ROC had to be appreciated in person. I'm now a true fan of these lines and have even considered getting a yellow gold RO on strap to compliment my ROC someday. Before you write-off these lines, try to find an AD near you and spend some time with them. You might just be like me and come to fully appreciate the details and even learn about AP's rich history.


----------



## usurp

SunDevilForLife said:


> My so-so feeling about the RO and ROC came only because I never really examined one close-up, nor did I ever have one on my wrist. I thought they were attractive, but kind of dated. However, the moment I first put one on my wrist I was sold.


Same thing happened with me except I had been in love with one ROO model for over 6 years but never tried it. Two weeks ago I walked into the dealer to check out the AP Diver out of curiositywhen I decided to try the ROO just to show the wife. The moment I put it on I was like this IS the watch. It was nothing like I had expected. The size, shape, weight, looks, everything about it just fit me perfect. I bought the watch 3 days later.


----------



## sharkman1234

See one in the metal. Put it on your wrist. A classic designed by Gerald Genta. "Nuff said.


----------



## ulackfocus

sharkman1234 said:


> See one in the metal.


Check. Still not lovin' it.



sharkman1234 said:


> Put it on your wrist.


Check. Lovin' it even less.



sharkman1234 said:


> A classic designed by Gerald Genta.


Debatable for sure. Very nice watch from a movement standpoint though.



sharkman1234 said:


> "Nuff said.


I'd like to say more. I've seen WAY too many "Limited Edition" Royal Oaks. They've bastardized it and ruined any exclusivity it once had. Come on, the "Montauk Highway" with robin's egg blue accents? WTF were they thinking? Shaq and Arnold have LE's too - how many others are there? Can't take that watch seriously anymore, and it's almost sank to Big Bang status. Give me a VC Overseas instead.


----------



## v76

ulackfocus said:


> Check. Still not lovin' it.
> 
> Check. Lovin' it even less.
> 
> Debatable for sure. Very nice watch from a movement standpoint though.
> 
> I'd like to say more. I've seen WAY too many "Limited Edition" Royal Oaks. They've bastardized it and ruined any exclusivity it once had. Come on, the "Montauk Highway" with robin's egg blue accents? WTF were they thinking? Shaq and Arnold have LE's too - how many others are there? Can't take that watch seriously anymore, and it's almost sank to Big Bang status. Give me a VC Overseas instead.


There's even a Sachin Tendulkar (Indian cricket player) LE Royal Oak Offshore, don't think Patek Philippe or Vacheron Constantin will be caught naming special edition Nautilus and Overseas models after sports stars ...








The stitching contains saffron, white and green colors (stripes in the Indian flag) ... way too gimmicky for a brand of Audemars Piguet's stature :/. I think they made about 150 pieces of that watch. Link for other "Special Editions" - http://www.kronosclub.com/ROC/main01.asp?mnuType=RoyalOak%20Offshore


----------



## sharkman1234

ulackfocus said:


> Check. Still not lovin' it.
> 
> Check. Lovin' it even less.
> 
> Debatable for sure. Very nice watch from a movement standpoint though.
> 
> I'd like to say more. I've seen WAY too many "Limited Edition" Royal Oaks. They've bastardized it and ruined any exclusivity it once had. Come on, the "Montauk Highway" with robin's egg blue accents? WTF were they thinking? Shaq and Arnold have LE's too - how many others are there? Can't take that watch seriously anymore, and it's almost sank to Big Bang status. Give me a VC Overseas instead.


I'm referring to the classic Royal Oak (RO) - the 39mm piece that Genta designed in the 70s, not the Offshore (ROO) which IMO is an entirely different animal. Dress watch versus sport watch. I particularly admire the yellow gold RO Chrono on the brown croco strap, white dial. (as much as I admire the VC Overseas). While the ROO measures 43 - 45mm in diameter it wears like a 48mm piece due to the length of the case/lug design. It is a RO on steriods. Not my taste, but certainly is for many.


----------



## HelloNasty1

ulackfocus said:


> Check. Still not lovin' it.
> 
> Check. Lovin' it even less.
> 
> Debatable for sure. Very nice watch from a movement standpoint though.
> 
> I'd like to say more. I've seen WAY too many "Limited Edition" Royal Oaks. They've bastardized it and ruined any exclusivity it once had. Come on, the "Montauk Highway" with robin's egg blue accents? WTF were they thinking? Shaq and Arnold have LE's too - how many others are there? Can't take that watch seriously anymore, and it's almost sank to Big Bang status. Give me a VC Overseas instead.


Big Bang agree, totally ruining a good series with every LE imaginable.


----------



## mabboud

ulackfocus said:


> Can't take that watch seriously anymore, and it's almost sank to Big Bang status. Give me a VC Overseas instead.


while the royal oak has grown on me (the offshore less so) following the Patek Nautilus having grown on me. they actually have shockingly similar faces...:roll:

however, the VC overseas is the one i really never understood. it really never seems very nice at all. BUT- saw one in person this past weekend.
Lets just say, I get it now ;-)

EDIT: although to be honest... now that its back on the screen, i once again dont find the Overseas particularly special, and can only remember that i did actually like it in person...


----------



## GOJIN

I prefer PP's Nautilus...I find it looks way better. I understand they're both supposed to be sport watches, but I'm turned off by the large, conspicuous screws on the RO.


----------



## iinsic

The greatest regret in my watch collecting past is passing on an AP RO at Little Switzerland in St. Maarten. It was the spring of '87 and they were unloading some watches in their inventory. The RO was stainless and gold with matching bracelet and they were asking $1,400 for it. It was more than I wanted to spend, so I picked up a Concord Centurion (square) in stainless and gold for $900. Don't get me wrong, the Concord was a watch I long had admired, but it was quartz and the RO was ... well, you know. And most of you also know what it would cost today.

On the bright side, the Concord was stolen off my wrist by an armed robber five years later in Ft. Lauderdale. I was upset mostly because it was irreplaceable. But the only thing worse than passing on a bargain AP RO would have been having it stolen by some sleaze with a gun.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## akit110

v76 said:


> There's even a Sachin Tendulkar (Indian cricket player) LE Royal Oak Offshore, don't think Patek Philippe or Vacheron Constantin will be caught naming special edition Nautilus and Overseas models after sports stars ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stitching contains saffron, white and green colors (stripes in the Indian flag) ... way too gimmicky for a brand of Audemars Piguet's stature :/. I think they made about 150 pieces of that watch. Link for other "Special Editions" - Royal Oak Club: Audemars Piguet Royal Oak & Royal Oak Offshore collectors site


Are you objecting to the idea of linking any sports stars to high-end watches or only ones from certain sports or countries? Just curious.


----------



## v76

I'm against linking the brand with sports stars, period. It is alright for mid-end brands since they have to market their goods to sell more, but for pete's sake, AP is considered one of the "trinity" of the brands most revered in the watchmaking industry. IMO, it cheapens the brand.

I'd prefer it if they associated with people who push the frontiers of knowledge in medicine, science, engineering, the arts, etc. but we all know that's not going to happen :-d



akit110 said:


> Are you objecting to the idea of linking any sports stars to high-end watches or only ones from certain sports or countries? Just curious.


----------



## Gianna's Dad

AP RO is an ugly watch in my opinion. Obviously plenty of people disagree with me, but me, my wife, and darn near everyone I know thinks it is ugly.

I wouldn't wear one if it cost $35.


----------



## turban1

i started out adoring APs. Those screws, the over-engineering...ah...

Then yes, the myriad special editions began to grate. Then the so-called celebrities. I was particularly unimpressed with the AP Whoopi Goldberg, but the AP Senator John Edwards took the biscuit, so to speak. Joking aside, I could afford one but the prospect of wearing $20k on my wrist seems somewhat decadent. If I opted for decadency (ummm, well....) I think I'd go for a Lange now.


----------



## sharkman1234

> while the royal oak has grown on me (the offshore less so) following the Patek Nautilus having grown on me. they actually have shockingly similar faces


Both designed by Genta at essentially the same time.


----------



## pexyme

I hear there's an AP Paris Hilton in the works.......Classy.


----------



## stevie_b

Gianna's Dad said:


> AP RO is an ugly watch in my opinion. Obviously plenty of people disagree with me, but me, my wife, and darn near everyone I know thinks it is ugly.
> 
> I wouldn't wear one if it cost $35.


Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## amine

Gianna's Dad said:


> AP RO is an ugly watch in my opinion. Obviously plenty of people disagree with me, but me, my wife, and darn near everyone I know thinks it is ugly.
> 
> I wouldn't wear one if it cost $35.


To each his own.


----------



## amine

stevie_b said:


> Couldn't have said it any better.


As i said, to each his own.


----------



## Spit161

The AP ROO series is what it is.
Some like it, some don't, and that is all there is to it.

cheers.


----------



## Bidle

Actually I don't like them either. But do like two models: The Safari and the diver, but too bad they are almost all the same only different colors, etc.


----------



## JoeChristmas

I think the AP Royal Oak is a classic design, Genta at his best. It's a beautiful watch. I don't own it, but I'd love to.

And I tend to think Breitlings are worn by total poseurs, and/or 40+ year old men suffering through a very difficult mid-life crisis. Although I would make an exception for the Navitimer. For 35 dollars, however, I _would_ wear a Breitling (except the B1 - for that you'd have to pay me). But that's just me.....

As someone has already noted, to each his own!

--JC


----------



## Nephro

SunDevilForLife said:


> This thread is funny for me because I never "got" the whole AP love...until recently. My so-so feeling about the RO and ROC came only because I never really examined one close-up, nor did I ever have one on my wrist. I thought they were attractive, but kind of dated. However, the moment I first put one on my wrist I was sold. You simply can't appreciate the detail of manufacturing or finish the RO/ROC posess until you're up close and personal with it. To me, other watches can "pop" in a photo and you can automatically appreciate what it is even thou it's not in front of you. For me, the AP RO and ROC had to be appreciated in person. I'm now a true fan of these lines and have even considered getting a yellow gold RO on strap to compliment my ROC someday. Before you write-off these lines, try to find an AD near you and spend some time with them. You might just be like me and come to fully appreciate the details and even learn about AP's rich history.


Well said. I feel the same way:-!


----------



## BenL

ulackfocus said:


> Give me a VC Overseas instead.


_That_ is one beautiful watch. And also the PP Nautilus moonphase. Probably the two best-looking, non LE, high-end watches.


----------



## BenL

I think the APROO has a unique design that has stood the test of time. The fact that it has "stuck to its guns" through the years is worthy of respect itself. When I purchase an AP model, the APROO would probably be the one I'd pick.


----------



## atennisplayah

a million other watches with cookie cutter designs, no company heritage and super standard cheap eta movements would pop up on my radar for "i dont get it" type watches way before this piece.


----------



## celter

I used to feel like the OP. Especially about the ROO. And I still don't like this watch. However I am in love with the RO, the 15300 and the 15202. Beautiful classic watches, and the 15300 will probably be my next watch.


----------



## Aliisloo

APRO is one of those which you have to put on your wrist to really appreciate the level of craftsmanship and engineering. Pictures cannot do justice. 

Having said that, I can understand OP's situation. Watches tastes are so varied. There are many watches which sell for exuberant prices which I simply don't get.


----------



## diosrl

Aliisloo said:


> APRO is one of those which you have to put on your wrist to really appreciate the level of craftsmanship and engineering. Pictures cannot do justice.


That is true no matter which high end watch you Take. I really dont think at AP ROO that way. Even if its not really the case, for me AP ROO stands close to Hublot. Its not creative at all, using this shape and changing every imaginable material and ambassadors.

It lacks substance. Its a marketing invention with the price set accordingly. That does not mean AP is a bad brand. It has a history and some nice models.

But to me it does not sing at all. And there are too many of it, selling preowned at rather low prices.


----------



## Aliisloo

diosrl said:


> That is true no matter which high end watch you Take. I really dont think at AP ROO that way. Even if its not really the case, for me AP ROO stands close to Hublot. Its not creative at all, using this shape and changing every imaginable material and ambassadors.
> 
> It lacks substance. Its a marketing invention with the price set accordingly. That does not mean AP is a bad brand. It has a history and some nice models.
> 
> But to me it does not sing at all. And there are too many of it, selling preowned at rather low prices.


You are talking about Royal Oak or Royal Oak Offshore. These are two very different lines in my opinion. OP's question was regarding RO.

I tend to agree with you if you really mean Offshore. They are mostly big, blingy and all the special editions are too much. Only exception is ROO Diver.

Royal Oak, OTOH is pure class.


----------



## diosrl

Ofcourse I was talking about ROO. Sorry I did not be more specific. It's OK, but come on... what's too much is too much. And you are right about the Diver, it's really nice! But only if you're into that brand, otherwise to the pricetag there are plenty of other options.


----------



## MZhammer

rationaltime said:


> Hello,
> Perhaps your tastes will evolve over time.


The word evolve suggests improvement over time, are you saying that his tastes are not developed enough to appreciate the AP RO? I would agree with the OP that the RO and the ROO do nothing aesthetically for me. Sure they have fantastic movements from a company that is part of the Big 3 but if it doesn't work visually it shouldn't work.

The design is very very unique and, while I detest it, others will love it and it at least has not gone away from its roots. That being said, I cannot believe someone would shell out the money for such a beast, such a pity when they could have a Lange instead.... Much classier and a million times better looking dress watch!


----------



## Boxer

Rick Ross and other rappers talking about AP's in their songs doesn't help the brand in the eyes of watch enthusiasts here at watchuseek. When an item turns into a grail purchase for drug dealers and rappers, it takes my interest away from the item. For instance, I like Range Rovers but feel the heritage of the vehicle has been ruined by many of the celebrities that drive them. I would rather buy something that's off the radar for the Flavor Flav gaudy types.


----------



## Sean779

Boxer said:


> Rick Ross and other rappers talking about AP's in their songs doesn't help the brand in the eyes of watch enthusiasts here at watchuseek. When an item turns into a grail purchase for drug dealers and rappers, it takes my interest away from the item. For instance, I like Range Rovers but feel the heritage of the vehicle has been ruined by many of the celebrities that drive them. I would rather buy something that's off the radar for the Flavor Flav gaudy types.


and the shame with that is it's not like the brand was asking by way of stupid behavior to being taken down. just shows what a jungle is out there.


----------



## craniotes

*I think this sums it up nicely...*










Regardless, if this is wrong...
















...then I don't wanna be right.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Aliisloo

*Re: I think this sums it up nicely...*



craniotes said:


>


Adam this is one of the best pictures of this beautiful watch. I think over time this model will sit along with 15300 as one of the all time classics.

Having said that, I cannot help but rue at all APROO LEs and indiscriminate celebrity endorsements by the Manufacture. Truly unfortunate for a company that can produce such beauties as your watch!


----------



## novedl

Boxer said:


> *Rick Ross* and other *rappers* talking about AP's in their songs doesn't help the brand in the eyes of watch enthusiasts here at watchuseek. When an item turns into a grail purchase for *drug dealers* and *rappers*, it takes my interest away from the item. For instance, I like Range Rovers but feel the heritage of the vehicle has been ruined by many of the celebrities that drive them. I would rather buy something that's off the radar for the *Flavor Flav* gaudy types.


there is a theme in this post that i find repugnant....but i guess it's just me. reminds me why i seldom visit here.


----------



## Sean779

novedl said:


> there is a theme in this post that i find repugnant....but i guess it's just me. reminds me why i seldom visit here.


what I find bothersome is for a brilliant company like AP to be hammered for selling their watches to ANYBODY has the money.


----------



## novedl

Sean779 said:


> what I find bothersome is for a brilliant company like AP to be hammered for selling their watches to ANYBODY has the money.


you know sean, i was just reminded by someone that i have tremendous amount of respect for that my response was to an opinion; although it is not one that i share, it is just as valid as the one that i hold.

off topic(sort of) i had to google rick ross to see who he was and it turns out that the guy is college educated with manufactured "street cred". he was once a correctional officer(a fact he adamantly denies) and his only legal troubles were marijuana/handgun possession. it is a pity that these guys feel the need to be something other than who they are to sell records.


----------



## diosrl

Sean779 said:


> what I find bothersome is for a brilliant company like AP to be hammered for selling their watches to ANYBODY has the money.


Some people dont like to be asimilated with those kind of public figures. Its not a matter of product quality, but of targeting.

I dont think 50 Cent will wear on the street a Jaeger reverso or 
Memovox, but he definately would wear a pink gold ROO or Hublot with diamonds all over it.

Who made that blingy product? Its not part of the company's politics, to be bought by some kind of people, celebrities, brand ambassadors, and so on?

You want to sell bigtime, you have to go public. You have to be in the movies, in the videos, at the LA parties, everywhere.


----------



## Stensbjerg

I think a AP RO shows where the money went once you see it in real life the watch and bracelet are just great
but the AP ROO is overpriced to me and I think all the LE models are just crazy but if it workes for others then go for itb-)


----------



## Sean779

and the ones you can't afford are more likely to be collected, and not lose money.


----------



## stevie_b

amine said:


> As i said, to each his own.


LOL'ed on this reply. Almost ironic.


----------

